# I'm crushing these points



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Yeah been kinda an ant lately

This blows

No surge at rush hour?

points. whats the point. 

Ant bait

No I have no point here


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Hmm, really thought this thread would take off


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

My pointless point streak ended.

Did 1 ride yesterday for 1 pointless point said F this and went home.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Haven't seen a rush hour surge for weeks.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

It’s too bad those points can’t be exchanged for something useful like a coffee mug. I could use a new coffee mug.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Who folows then complies with the extra work to be a diamond driver ? I don't & think it's just another way into conning drivers for a few pennies ( if that ) on the dollar . Your response, please ............


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Who folows then complies with the extra work to be a diamond driver ? I don't & think it's just another way into conning drivers for a few pennies ( if that ) on the dollar . Your response, please ............


I've gotten to Platinum. There's no way I'll reach *Diamond* without quitting my day job or living in my car / never seeing my family. For a while it seemed Platinum pings were better than Gold pings, but it could be in my head. I definitely like having trip direction and duration info, and it's really easy to stay above/below the AR/CR thresholds in the times/places I drive, so I'll be doing the minimum to hit Gold every 3 months.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Haven't seen a rush hour surge for weeks.


Because there's a surge of ants rushing to make points.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I’ll give all my points to Ian, he lives for the points.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I'll give all my points to Ian, he lives for the points.


actually that would be cool if there was a feature in the app that let you trade points for dollars with another driver etcetera.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber's Industrial Psychologists deserve all the Kudos in the world. They mind melted drivers so thoroughly and totally they actually have drivers tracking points and "levels". They have many drivers developing the "perception" of advantages. Better do as I'm told to get to the next level!!! It's called the Placebo effect.

How about instead of tracking points and levels more drivers actually start a spreadsheet tracking REVENUE and more importantly REVENUE per Mile? If you want to track something try that. See what the points and levels are actually getting you.

Congrats to Uber's Psycologists! So effective it's the new standard for corporate manipulation.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Uber's Industrial Psychologists deserve all the Kudos in the world. They mind melted drivers so thoroughly and totally they actually have drivers tracking points and "levels". They have many drivers developing the "perception" of advantages. Better do as I'm told to get to the next level!!! It's called the Placebo effect.
> 
> How about instead of tracking points and levels more drivers actually start a spreadsheet tracking REVENUE and more importantly REVENUE per Mile? If you want to track something try that. See what the points and levels are actually getting you.
> 
> Congrats to Uber's Psycologists! So effective it's the new standard for corporate manipulation.


My spreadsheet is all that and a bag of chips. I track PROFIT per mile based on amortizing/allocated expenses, even those which haven't happens yet but are likely to.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> My spreadsheet is all that and a bag of chips. I track PROFIT per mile based on amortizing/allocated expenses, even those which haven't happens yet but are likely to.


And do you see a noticeable change with Uber Platinum?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

It’s been a struggle on XL and Select with the comfort BS. Did some rides on comfort and re-tested the waters on being an My acceptance never came close to 85%.

I am finally finding my groove where I can run XL and Select with a handful of comfort/x rides a week.

Uber had me frustrated scratching my head with the Uber Pro crap. Touché to Uber figuring out how to get ants to reach a status that results in the least amount Uber has to dish out. On the other side, they have also been able to charge as much as possible before riders stop using the service.

Time for drivers to get smart and go private and take a piece of that billion dollar pie.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Some people work for points, badges, ratings and forget the most important thing. 

Profit after all expenses!


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Uber's Industrial Psychologists deserve all the Kudos in the world. They mind melted drivers so thoroughly and totally they actually have drivers tracking points and "levels". They have many drivers developing the "perception" of advantages. Better do as I'm told to get to the next level!!! It's called the Placebo effect.
> 
> How about instead of tracking points and levels more drivers actually start a spreadsheet tracking REVENUE and more importantly REVENUE per Mile? If you want to track something try that. See what the points and levels are actually getting you.
> 
> Congrats to Uber's Psycologists! So effective it's the new standard for corporate manipulation.


Better do as I'm told to get to the next level!!! It's called the Placebo effect. = EXACTLY CORRECT !!!!



MadTownUberD said:


> I've gotten to Platinum. There's no way I'll reach *Diamond* without quitting my day job or living in my car / never seeing my family. For a while it seemed Platinum pings were better than Gold pings, but it could be in my head. I definitely like having trip direction and duration info, and it's really easy to stay above/below the AR/CR thresholds in the times/places I drive, so I'll be doing the minimum to hit Gold every 3 months.


DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME . ITS JUST A WAY TO CON DRIVERS INTO DOING A BETTER JOB AND LOSE MORE MONEY THEN YOUR ALREADY LOSING .

Better do as I'm told to get to the next level!!! It's called the Placebo effect. EXACTLY RIGHT .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> actually that would be cool if there was a feature in the app that let you trade points for dollars with another driver etcetera.


I'd trade points to get Ian laid before he goes postal.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Better do as I'm told to get to the next level!!! It's called the Placebo effect. = EXACTLY CORRECT !!!!
> 
> 
> DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME . ITS JUST A WAY TO CON DRIVERS INTO DOING A BETTER JOB AND LOSE MORE MONEY THEN YOUR ALREADY LOSING .
> ...


Don't need to get to the next level. Gold is beneficial though.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I've gotten to Platinum. There's no way I'll reach *Diamond* without quitting my day job or living in my car / never seeing my family. For a while it seemed Platinum pings were better than Gold pings, but it could be in my head. I definitely like having trip direction and duration info, and it's really easy to stay above/below the AR/CR thresholds in the times/places I drive, so I'll be doing the minimum to hit Gold every 3 months.


I am at Diamond. Once you get there, you realize it is meaningless. But, until you get there, you do not fully realize this.

I remember when I was one point away, then I got a ping, was excited, a small adrenaline rush. Once I got it, however, nothing. Just...nothing. My life has changed in no way.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm just over 60 points away from platinum. I keep telling myself platinum will do absolutely nothing for me but I caught myself doing a couple rides after work yesterday during the 3 point hours. When this first rolled out I started out at blue due to driving very little over the summer. When I hit gold, I didn't notice any difference in the quality of pings. 


MadTownUberD said:


> actually that would be cool if there was a feature in the app that let you trade points for dollars with another driver etcetera.


I agree. You'd have to find a driver actually willing to give you money for points though. Considering we have drivers who still drive for Lyft at 43.5 cents a mile here they're probably out there.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> I'm just over 60 points away from platinum. I keep telling myself platinum will do absolutely nothing for me but I caught myself doing a couple rides after work yesterday during the 3 point hours. When this first rolled out I started out at blue due to driving very little over the summer. When I hit gold, I didn't notice any difference in the quality of pings.
> 
> I agree. You'd have to find a driver actually willing to give you money for points though. Considering we have drivers who still drive for Lyft at 43.5 cents a mile here they're probably out there.


It's not that I see drivers with Lyft amps in vehicles that bothers me per se. It's that I see drivers with Lyft amps in late model F-150 pickup trucks that bothers me.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's not that I see drivers with Lyft amps in vehicles that bothers me per se. It's that I see drivers with Lyft amps in late model F-150 pickup trucks that bothers me.


Well that's just taking stupid to a new level.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> Well that's just taking stupid to a new level.


And when I see that stuff and point it out on the Madison Uber and Lyft Facebook page, people act like I'm such an evil person for pointing out that others aren't making money. Total ostrich mentality


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> And when I see that stuff and point it out on the Madison Uber and Lyft Facebook page, people act like I'm such an evil person for pointing out that others aren't making money. Total ostrich mentality


It's amazing how these people can't do basic math.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Bunch of idiots chasing points. Everyone knows badges are where its at.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Homie G said:


> points. whats the point.


Does that mean you have to drop out of ASU?



Seamus said:


> Uber's Industrial Psychologists deserve all the Kudos in the world. They mind melted drivers so thoroughly and totally they actually have drivers tracking points and "levels". They have many drivers developing the "perception" of advantages. Better do as I'm told to get to the next level!!!


If I dont become diamond i am nothing ?. What was all this for? What's the point ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Everyone knows badges are where its at


got a badge and tip from same pax yesterday. Way better than silly points. Few hours a day, points are a unicorn flying during a green full moon to me.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> *Does that mean you have to drop out of ASU?*
> 
> Drop out? Hell to the no.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I went out again after the Packer game yesterday 12 points away from platinum and of course hit it. My first official ride as a platinum driver...Langdon to Great Dane on Doty. $3.42 payout. Big money!


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Does that mean you have to drop out of ASU?
> 
> If I dont become diamond i am nothing ?. What was all this for? What's the point ?


Diamond means nothing except it shows how stupididly foolish you are by trying to get to Diamond


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

moJohoJo said:


> Diamond means nothing except it shows how stupididly foolish you are by trying to get to Diamond


But I need it!


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> I went out again after the Packer game yesterday 12 points away from platinum and of course hit it. My first official ride as a platinum driver...Langdon to Great Dane on Doty. $3.42 payout. Big money!


your catching on to their scam ...........quick ! Congratulations .The only way these useless points are going to be any good is in exchange for a DOLLAR A POINT . This is ( seriously ) the only way to achive what Uber wants .


----------

